# Guitarists!  What is your weapon?



## ominipotentgoldfish (Dec 25, 2009)

This is for any guitar players obviously.  ITT: We share our guitars, both electric and acoustic (Or possibly plastic? ).  Feel free to post images of your instruments and have fun.

As for me, I have an electric and 2 acoustics.  The electric is an Ibanez GIO (Because fuck I'm poor) and the first acoustic is also an Ibanez while the other is some off-brand I've never heard of because the thing is older than me.

So lay it on me FAF, what are your weapons?


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 26, 2009)

I play a Shecter Diamond series 4-string bass, Damien series...
I <3 it so much...
It has an evilly dark tone :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 26, 2009)

I have an old classical guitar made by company called "Cortley". There's a sticker on the back that says "Made in Korea".
Also, if it counts, I have a 6-string banjo made by Santa Rosa. It's a guitar neck attached to a banjo body.


----------



## Impasse (Dec 26, 2009)

My acoustic is an old Epiphone I dug up from my basement. It was my uncle's at one time, probably sometime in the seventies.

My electric is an Ibanez "Art-core" AR173 or something like that. It's a nice semi-hollow with humbuckers, more a jazz guitar than anything. When I want it to sound like a solid-body I just run it through a chorus pedal.

I play right-handed, but the electric is a left-handed guitar. I ordered a lefty one because my damaged left elbow prevents me from using my pinky very well, so I figured I'd just learn lefty and fret with my right hand. But by that time I had learned bass guitar righty and it was much easier to learn guitar that way. So I restrung my lefty guitar.


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2009)

Schecter C-1 Elite. Got a Kahler Hybrid trem installed on it too. It's my baby <3







Also I managed to get my hands on my dad's Taylor acoustic when my family moved.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Schecter C-1 Elite. Got a Kahler Hybrid trem installed on it too. It's my baby <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

My weapon of choice would be my line 6 Variax or the free guitar that I got that does work and I don't know what it is. But It has some work to do on it.


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 28, 2009)

My weapons on choice:

Schecter C-1 Exotic Star (Diamond Series)
Honer "O series" Acoustic Electric
Lanikai Ukulele
Austin Les Paul
Tradition Stratocaster


----------



## chewie (Dec 28, 2009)

a game controler


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> a game controler



lol dont be an guitar hero! x3



Aden said:


> Schecter C-1 Elite. Got a Kahler Hybrid trem installed on it too. It's my baby <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Blue electric Ibanez GIO. It's the best. The amplifier's cool too.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jan 1, 2010)

My weapon is my tuba. > : )

...but for guitars I use a Traben array 4 string bass, and a Seagull acoustic.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 2, 2010)

just a basic Epiphone Les Paul


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 2, 2010)

BC Rich Warlock Deluxe.  The only BC Rich Warlock model that is decent.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 2, 2010)

C.F. martin backpacker featured in my tracks


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

The Hippie. 

Pics later!


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Jan 5, 2010)

Christmas present 2005 Fender Strat, no idea if it's real or not, because I'm cheap like that =B


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 5, 2010)

Ibanez BTB 406 tuned in C#.


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

A C model cuenca handly made in venezuela (classic).

Planing on taking a straccocaster (electric model) and I'll certainly buy a brazilian "rose" (classic).

Just have to earn 730 euros for the electric and 3200 for the classic one. >.<


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Samick SG knock-off
and
some 400 year old Japanese knock-off Martin 12 string

the first one is alright, but
the second one is warped beyond shit
and makes this terrible sound like I'm bandsawing it, and goes out of tune the second you look at it

i like that one more


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> the second one is warped beyond shit
> and makes this terrible sound like I'm bandsawing it, and goes out of tune the second you look at it
> 
> i like that one more



So avante-garde


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> So avante-garde



avant doesn't have an e at the end


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> avant doesn't have an e at the end



I'm an avante-garde speller


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm an avante-garde speller



*motherfucker*


----------



## Qoph (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, enough of that.

Back on topic, I have an accoustic Epiphone guitar and my dad's old Silvertone that he probably bought for $5 at Sears (It's pretty crappy).  My dad also ohas a Fender electric guitar he bought at Target, dunno much more about it.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a BC Rich Warlock, yes. Like it? meh...

Gibson Les Paul is my fav among 6 strings, closely followed by Fender Strat.

I'm getting Schecter Omen 7 String soon though, which I personally like the most XD


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

custom made jackson/charvel dinky (body of an early 90s dinky, neck is from a charvel superstrat i assume)
seymour duncan JB in the bridge.
seymour duncan QP rhythm pickup in the neck.
front mounted, tele style bridge
22 frets.

run into the front end of a Line 6 Spider Valve MKII 2x12 combo

talk shit about line 6.
they suck so bad they got to make an amp in partnership with bogner, right?
yea theyre definitely not worth a shit.

(if anyone didnt catch the sarcasm in the last bit then i pity them ;p)


----------



## jinxtigr (Jan 10, 2010)

Makes this noise (the rhythm guit on the right, and the lead)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3254659/

Well, after I plug it into a buncha stuff...


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 11, 2010)

jinx- that thing actually WORKS? o.o;; it's trashed to hell xD

doesnt even look like you clean the thing >.>;;


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

My voice is my weapon.

:Coolface:


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 13, 2010)

Magikian said:


> My voice is my weapon.
> 
> :Coolface:



YOU DUMPED SASHA!? D:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> custom made jackson/charvel dinky (body of an early 90s dinky, neck is from a charvel superstrat i assume)
> seymour duncan JB in the bridge.
> seymour duncan QP rhythm pickup in the neck.
> front mounted, tele style bridge
> ...


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 17, 2010)

My black Gibson Les Paul studio custom. I am in love with it.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 25, 2010)

My current weapon is the Washburn D10Q Dreadnought, and i have a Nylon guitar stored somewhere...


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 25, 2010)

Tiarhlu said:


> My weapon is my tuba. > : )
> 
> ...but for guitars I use a Traben array 4 string bass, and a Seagull acoustic.



Tuba!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

I have two. A Zakk Wylde epiphone (the cream one, not the white one) and a baby blue stratocaster with a Metallica sticker.
I have a Pete Wentz (fall out boy) signature squire bass, too.

Here they are
http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/Mobile Uploads/1264479440.jpg
And I look forward to someday purchasing 
this babies
http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/08/dan-v.jpg
http://www.dv247.com/assets/products/47037_l.jpg
But with green instead of red.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I have two. A Zakk Wylde epiphone (the cream one, not the white one) and a baby blue stratocaster with a Metallica sticker.
> I have a Pete Wentz (fall out boy) signature squire bass, too.



you have brands that i tend to hate x.x (yes i also hate gisbon as well >.> EDIT: gibson too ;p)
though you do have pretty guitars =D



> http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/08/dan-v.jpg
> http://www.dv247.com/assets/products/47037_l.jpg
> But with green instead of red.



lol dan jacobs
they make them with green splatter?
lol alien blood splatter.

i used to have an LTD Alexi-200 and an LTD Hybrid-400
both were amazing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 26, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you have brands that i tend to hate x.x (yes i also hate gisbon as well >.> EDIT: gibson too ;p)
> though you do have pretty guitars =D
> 
> lol dan jacobs
> ...



Well Gibson is my favourite brand, but there too darn expensive. Plus, I write techno/gabber+guitar so looks is a big part when it comes to your fanbase and taking your job seriously. I normally don't like epiphone, but they carry the cheap version of Zakk Wylde's geetar. There's a 60 day return policy and my strap nob thing ripped out of the wood so I'm thinking about returning that one and getting the Bloody Explorer guitar. And Fender's an okay brand. They focus a little too much on merch.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well Gibson is my favourite brand, but there too darn expensive. Plus, I write techno/gabber+guitar so looks is a big part when it comes to your fanbase and taking your job seriously. I normally don't like epiphone, but they carry the cheap version of Zakk Wylde's geetar. There's a 60 day return policy and my strap nob thing ripped out of the wood so I'm thinking about returning that one and getting the Bloody Explorer guitar. And Fender's an okay brand. They focus a little too much on merch.



i just really dont like how gibsons feel, i hate their necks, same goes for fender. honestly i think jacksons have the best necks out of all, its the compound radius fingerboard that makes it superior to me.

if you like les pauls why dont you go with an LTD eclipse? the EC-1000 is just fucking epic. the lower models are also pretty amazing as well. i dont think i could ever own one though, there so bulky and weighty.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 26, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i just really dont like how gibsons feel, i hate their necks, same goes for fender. honestly i think jacksons have the best necks out of all, its the compound radius fingerboard that makes it superior to me.
> 
> if you like les pauls why dont you go with an LTD eclipse? the EC-1000 is just fucking epic. the lower models are also pretty amazing as well. i dont think i could ever own one though, there so bulky and weighty.



This is the only Les Paul I like. This and the grey and red James Heitfield one. I like ESP Vipers, Dean V's, and that thing that DimeBag Darrel plays. I also like wooden SG's and Neowestern Artcors.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 26, 2010)

Fender Stratocaster 20th anniversary model, which sounds terrible and fails to stay in tune, and a de-electro'd electro-acoustic thing from Argos.

Need real guitar.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> that thing that DimeBag Darrel plays.



razorback ;p
there alright, i wouldnt ever buy one though.

i dont really the like the viper, i like the original SG body style, but i dont like the LTD variation of it. but, because gibson makes the SG, i dont like it. i think the neck is horrible. 

heres a "short" list of some guitars that i really want.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson-Custom-RR-Limited-Run-Electric-Guitar-581865-i1461026.gc fucking. murrr.
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson-Matt-Tuck-Sig-Rhoads-Electric-Guitar-876134-i1472170.gc hes another one of my favorite guitarists
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson-RR24-Rhoads-Electric-Guitar-w--EMG-868411-i1445411.gc alexi laiho style, but just not an alexi sig
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson-KE3-Kelly-Electric-Guitar-868387-i1445407.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackson-Mark-Morton-Dominion-II-Electric-Guitar-881652-i1471777.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/ESP-LTD-ALEXI-600-Electric-Guitar-580202-i1440681.gc used to have the 200 series model in black
http://www.guitarcenter.com/ESP-LTD-FX-360-Electric-Guitar-584489-i1503619.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/ESP-LTD-H-351NT-Electric-Guitar-584491-i1503623.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecte...-Custom-Electric-Guitar-102114626-i1148798.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research-C-1-ATX-Electric-Guitar-104918099-i1386631.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research-Damien-Elite-Electric-Guitar-584539-i1503900.gc
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Schecter-Guitar-Research-Stiletto-Custom-4-Bass-102042405-i1147947.gc


lol, i dream big.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's mine.
http://www.edroman.com/customshop/images/lsr_stock (3).jpg
http://travelingguitarist.com/Images/Hohner G3T headless guitar.jpg
http://www.edroman.com/guitars/lsr/images/lsr_cheeseburger.jpg
http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/shop_image/product/8da72b3c35e473dd37906c220d99eeb8.jpg

http://www.funkymunkymusic.com/store/images/uploads/stealthsnake.jpg (my favourite)

Edit: Actually, any of the Dimebag guitars are my fav (especially the lightning and the snakeskin.)


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 28, 2010)

nice, those are some funky looking guitars.
i really like the 4th one, but i love the finish on that dean.
i dont focus as much on the look, im more about the feel and how they play, but if they look sick its an added bonus.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> nice, those are some funky looking guitars.
> i really like the 4th one, but i love the finish on that dean.
> i dont focus as much on the look, im more about the feel and how they play, but if they look sick its an added bonus.



Actually, feel is the most essential thing for me. If I feel like I have cinderblocks tied to my hands because of the fat neck, I'm not going to want to play it.
 Sound can be improved by the amp. And by the time you've got the best amp but you still want the sound to improve, you'll probably have enough money to buy a custom with the same design but a better sound.

Btw, the first one is my fav.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm planning on learn guitar soon, I was thinking of a Cort EVL K4 but I'm not sure I can downtune it to drop A


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I'm planning on learn guitar soon, I was thinking of a Cort EVL K4 but I'm not sure I can downtune it to drop A



you can drop any guitar low enough with the right gauge strings. you just have to make sure the truss rod is adjusted to be able to handle it, and you have to adjust the intonation.

or you could just get a 7 string or a baritone guitar


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you can drop any guitar low enough with the right gauge strings. you just have to make sure the truss rod is adjusted to be able to handle it, and you have to adjust the intonation.
> 
> or you could just get a 7 string or a baritone guitar



Okay, thanks.

Ooh I wouldn't mind having one of those. I could just get a 7 string, it would make my life easier


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Jan 31, 2010)

Currently w/o a guitar, but prefer Gibsons or anything similar (IE Mahogany Body/Mahogany set neck construction) with rosewood fretboards. I hate the way that Maple fretboards feel, and am not a big fan of ebony either.  Aside from the Diezel VH-4 head that I had to get rid of due to the recession, I play through a halfstack that consists of a beat up 70's Marshall bottom cab and either one of two Seymour Duncan Convertable 100's, or a very early Ampeg V-4. I also have a late 60's/early 70's British plexi basket case that was essentially 2 blackface Fender Deluxe preamps with 100 watt power section inspired by a Marshall Superlead. Currently it has a Hoffman PTP board in it that is sort of a Marshall Superlead copy. --It looks like the guy that installed it was well as replaced the PSU filter caps did the job for a case a beer and a bag of pot. :evil:


----------



## Arc (Feb 9, 2010)

Currently some pretty cheap "Harley Benton" from one of those silly "starter-sets". :/

I plan to switch to a "HagstrÃ¶m Viking II P" once I can afford it.
Tried it at our local music store and fell in love with it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 17, 2010)

Les Paul

Sx bass ( idk the model sry )

Mhm


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to get my hands on an ESP Viper 7 string


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Feb 27, 2010)

Washburn Force 4 played through a Line 6 Lowdown 175, turn the volume to 11 and it makes the walls shake, my trousers flap and the neighbours to break down and cry >=]


----------



## Aruky (Mar 7, 2010)

At the moment I have a Ibanez GRGR121EX and quite happy with it^^


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2010)

Aruky said:


> Ibanez GRGR121EX



Catchy


----------



## Sedit (Mar 8, 2010)

-2001 Jackson Kelly-Star with Floyd Rose and EMG 81/85 set. 

-2009 Jackson RRV w/ Seymour Duncan Blackouts and Floyd Rose

-2007 BC Rich Beast w/ Seymour Duncan AHB-3 Emty (shown iwth an Invader pick-up below, but changed)

-Mako TR-2 with Seymour Duncan Detonators, and Floyd Rose (this guitar is a mid-late 80's Japanese made copy of a neck-thru BC Rich Bich.  Very rare)

My backline (all in a rack unit) is a DBX 166 Compressor/limiter --> Boss NS-2 Noise Supressor --> homemade splitter box --> Digitech GSP1101 preamp/fx --> Amplifier (amp TBA)
                                    --> ADA MP-1 Tube pre --> TC Electronic G-Major II --> (other channel of the above TBA amp....gonna be some kinda stereo rackmount power amp like an ART SLA or Carvin DCM series)

The rack stuff is all switched using a Behringer FCB1010 Midi controller

Cabinets are modified Marshall 1960B 4x12 w/ Eminence Swamp Thangs, and Marshall VS412 4x12  w/ Celestion Gold series 













My bass...





This pic is before I transplanted the EMG's to my Jackson Kelly-Star





This pic is from before I got the AHB-3 Emty pick-up in it


----------



## Ace_Nonyx (Mar 9, 2010)

These...


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 9, 2010)

^Whoa, your guitar shoots bullets!? Sweet!


----------



## Sedit (Mar 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> ^Whoa, your guitar shoots bullets!? Sweet!



I wish!

Or rather, It will soon as I figure a way to make that possible? Hehehee.

Gene Simmons had a flamethrower bass....so hey, why can't I have one too?  (aside from the obvious fact that I'm NOT Gene Simmons, that is)


----------



## Jim_Ghote (Mar 17, 2010)

Epi EB-3 Bass, my main weapon.
Some Hondo "off spec" Strat copy*
Black Yamaha acoustic*


*needs repairs/upgrades, but too broke to do it.


----------



## Varg (Mar 19, 2010)

Repost from my Studio thread =P





My first guitar (Squier), second guitar (Gibson) and my special custom superthick strings guitar-- OK, OK, my bass





Something more acoustic. The Suzuki guitar isn't mine though, it's my dads.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 20, 2010)

A First Act electric(the ones from Wal-mart) Don't laugh,people have to start somewhere.

I got it because it was on discount.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 20, 2010)

I mostly play on my PRS Custom 24. 






Pictures do not do justice to how beautiful this guitar is. 

I've also got a Dean ML, a McNaught Phoenix and my old beginners guitar.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Scouto2 (Mar 27, 2010)

I own a few guitars:
-1980's Peavey Patriot
-Epiphone Accoustic
-Cheap Washburn Nylon-string Accoustic
-Dean Electric (plastic), currently with a lot of broken wires connecting to the input jack
-Lyon Def Leppard
-Epiphone Les Paul
-Gibson SG Faded
-Fender Stratacaster
-Sierra Accoustic-Electric (cutaway)
-Takemine Accoustic-Electric (cutaway)


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 15, 2010)

The right is an Ibanez Destroyer. Not sure of the model but it was made in Japan and it's a 1970s model. 

The middle is a SR905 by the SoundGear line up from Ibanez. 

The left is a Fender Jazz bass.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 15, 2010)

Casio electric piano, Baby Blue Stratacaster, Zakk Wylde epiphone, and a Pete Wentz bass. And an acoustic first act. Plus a line 6 amp.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2010)

Hahaha Pete Wentz bass

IT IS SPECIALLY FORMULATED FOR NECK STRUMMING AND IS ACTUALLY NOT A BASS AT ALL BUT RATHER AN EXPENSIVE WORK OF ART MADE TO LOOK LIKE A BASS? :COOL::COOL::COOL::COOL::COOL:


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

I play an Ibanez Gio Standard, blue hollowed body, with a Peavy standard edition model. Good tones, usually play Dragonforce songs though, I'm hoping to get a EGEN-18, and a STM-1, and a Hot Hand, but I'm to poor to afford anything right now.


----------



## Pharax (Apr 17, 2010)

I play a bit of guitar but mostly bass. 

Basses:
Ibanez BTB 300FM (Amber, 4-string, older model)
http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...300FMAMB-9c2e5397135f4a94b8c5ebf1ba731714.jpg

Ibanez BTB 775 PB (Dark Red, 5-string, discontinued)
http://www.dwmusicstore.com/images/products_large/BTB775PB_CN_1P_01.jpg

Epiphone Embassy Special IV (Black, 4-string, first bass)
http://www.e-hudebniny.cz/Fotografie/Zbozi/Original/basaspecial.jpg

Guitars:
Fender Squire M-80 (Amber, 6-string)
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/img/other/dyuha/M80.jpg


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is my new Fender Strat. 






Of course i'm going to take it to a guitar shop so a guitar tech can set it up to remove fret buzz.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Hahaha Pete Wentz bass
> 
> IT IS SPECIALLY FORMULATED FOR NECK STRUMMING AND IS ACTUALLY NOT A BASS AT ALL BUT RATHER AN EXPENSIVE WORK OF ART MADE TO LOOK LIKE A BASS? :COOL::COOL::COOL::COOL::COOL:



She's effin beautiful! It plays decent, but it's a squire so it doesn't have that cool groovy bass sound. I just got it because it's a fall out boy guitar and it looks cool. That's a Pete Wentz action figure on my electric piano.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I just got it because it's a fall out boy guitar and it looks cool. That's a Pete Wentz action figure on my electric piano.



Oh my good christ


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh my good christ



Youz jus jellyus cause you don't hav wun!


----------



## Kaz_Rahiz (Apr 27, 2010)

My main is my Schecter Solo-6 hellraiser

But I also have a Jackson Dinky DK2m and a Rickenbacker 620.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 2, 2010)

I currently have a Gibson Les Paul. Second hand. Anyone want to lend me $2200 for a new one? ?


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 2, 2010)

Jaxvile custom deavil bass its great


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 2, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> Jaxvile custom deavil bass its great



Ooh! That's pretty!


----------



## Tilt (May 3, 2010)

Ibanez RG150 with some custom hardware, originally had a floating bridge but had that locked down and the whammy removed, rear pickups replaced with seymour dimebucker.


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2010)

Holy hell, Tilt's back \o/


----------



## Convel (May 3, 2010)

i gots two john petrucci signature guitars they sound awesome!
and a dean razorback


----------



## Thallis (May 22, 2010)

Convel said:


> *i gots two john petrucci signature guitars they sound awesome!*
> and a dean razorback



Dammit, I hate you. I'd kill for one of those. I play an RG2EX. Basically, fixed bridge RG series with no whammy option. It feels fantastic and sounds great though, so I don't complain.


----------



## virus (May 22, 2010)

Ibanez RG7X21(X because its "in limbo" model)

Yeah its a 7 string. No I don't play chugga chugga stuff on it or detune it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 24, 2010)

virus said:


> Ibanez RG7X21(X because its "in limbo" model)
> 
> Yeah its a 7 string. No I don't play chugga chugga stuff on it or detune it.



good, using the extended range for the extended range and not for drop A.

i fucking hate drop A


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 24, 2010)

I'm currently playing on a Jackson pieceofshitfromapawnshop, but I'm picking up a fretless Fender tritone sunburst jazz bass this weekend.


----------



## virus (May 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> good, using the extended range for the extended range and not for drop A.
> 
> i fucking hate drop A



I don't mind other tunings. I go all over the place though, slack key, celtic tunings, tibet tunings.. which on the downside my foundation in standard tuning isn't as strong. Then I play a ukulele.. shit. I just never have the time it seems to memorize everything.


----------



## Kivaari (May 24, 2010)

Right now I have an unknown Strat copy with a really shitty spray paint job. I'd guess it's a Squier, but one of my friends says the headstock looks like something from a more expensive guitar, plus it weighs just as much as his Fender Strat, so maybe it will be a decent guitar once I get it working right. I also have a Rogue SX100B Bass. I can't play either one very well, but I'll try learning more guitar once I get the Strat working right.


----------



## Akasai (May 25, 2010)

Some ESP LTD with a Floyd Rose Trem. 

I hate Floyd Rose Tremolos, Its like they specifically set out to make it the biggest bitch to restring. No denying its decent though.


----------



## JeremyHunter (May 25, 2010)

I play the 6-string fender strat black

I love it!!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 25, 2010)

Well, most of mine are obscure, but here goes.

Ibanez AEF30VV-Real mellow with Martin Light strings;
Ibanez Acoustic

Mid-'60's Orlando 335-type guitar. Full hollow with a sustain block to support the bridge. '80's DiMarzio PAF's, Shaller fine tuning trapeze(!) tailpiece, Gotoh tuners. Work done by Torres Guitars when they were still in Saratoga. Note the 'Mother of Toilet Seat' peghead overlay, pickguard and switch plate.
Orlando by Aria

Fender MIM Deluxe Player's Strat. Excellent for chicken-pickin' or rockin' out.
Da Strat!

Heavily-modded mid-'60's Sears Silvertone Bass. Stripped, stained, clear lacquered, Shaller tuners, custom pickguard and two Guild Bass Humbuckers. If you look closely, you can see the phase switch. Done when these things were $25 pawnshop items, not collector items.
Modded Silvertone

Dorky little '60's Sears mandolin. Gotta have something annoying! this thing had a sticker(!) on the headstock that dried up and fell off years ago. Tall, very skinny frets on a painted fretboard make for an unpleasant playing experience.
The small but noisy Mandolin

Go ahead and stare, cry, puke, etc. 1965 Gibson Barney Kessel archtop. It has a solid spruce top so it is loud, bubba! All original, including the PAF's.
Jazz Box!

Current sound reinforcement includes a Line 6 Spider III 120w amp. does a passable Blackface Fender sound.

Looking to get a G-K MicroBass, probably 350w flavor, a tenor guitar, an electric 12-string of some sort and a single cut, archtop solid body 2 humbucker axe for the times it's needed.

Oh, also a Mando-Cello, either made or purchased.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 29, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I'm currently playing on a Jackson pieceofshitfromapawnshop, but I'm picking up a fretless Fender tritone sunburst jazz bass this weekend.



piece of shit and Jackson don't belong in the same sentence >.>



virus said:


> I don't mind other tunings. I go all over the place though, slack key, celtic tunings, tibet tunings.. which on the downside my foundation in standard tuning isn't as strong. Then I play a ukulele.. shit. I just never have the time it seems to memorize everything.



I just hate when bands play drop A for the simple fact of how low it is, or play a 7 string in drop A but only use the 7th-4th strings, what the fuck is the point of the extended range with that? Oh yea, my bad, br00tal 6 string sweeps that are the same arpeggio in every song you do them. Fuck you Suicide Silence, oh wait, my bad again, you play 8 strings, even more br00tal!!(I pity anyone who didn't catch the sarcasm)

Standard tuning isn't a strong point of mine either.



Akasai said:


> Some ESP LTD with a Floyd Rose Trem.
> 
> I hate Floyd Rose Tremolos, Its like they specifically set out to make it the biggest bitch to restring. No denying its decent though.



Yea, but if you actually use your tremolo a lot, you pretty much need some sort of locking tremolo, or else you can forget about staying in tune after your first dive bomb. It's worth the extra effort if you actually use them(hence the reason my guitar has a front mount Tele style bridge haha)


----------



## Slyck (May 29, 2010)

The Bo Box.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

A navy Squier Bullet Fender with Tremolo.
But something with the input connector is broken, so now it's just a display guitar.

EDIT: 1,000th post. SHITTTTTTTTTT...


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 29, 2010)

Rocking the Ibanez Jumpstart XD


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> piece of shit and Jackson don't belong in the same sentence >.>



It's not bad, but it's an ancient thing that's missing a knob and badly needs to be restrung, but I was holding out for the new bass. It gets the job done, but it's definitely not a good instrument right now.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a Flying V i have.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 21, 2010)

i think you are ckool but all i have is a martin backpacker


----------



## Riv (Jun 22, 2010)

Blue acoustic Kramer, a black ESP LTD, and a blue electric bass of unknown brand found on the side of a highway.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.tigrtracks.com/post/691186331/got-the-guitar-hangers-installed-all-these

From left to right- Epi 335 copy, now with Alumitones :9
P bass copy, great tho  up by the neck you can see a thumbrest in unusual position
Strat copy, scalloped neck and 3-on-a-side tuners, LP pickguard and Alumitone Deathbucker which is a GREAT high gain pickup
Hofner Icon with nylon tapewounds. Not actually expensive, tiny and agile to play, but if you use your thumb to sound the notes, most powerful thump you can get out of a bassline including P-basses 
Strat copy, scalloped neck and 3-on-a-side tuners, Fralin pickups- this is the neck I grew up with and is my con-going guitar for the last year- might try the Epi tho
Samick Korean SG, real Gibson tuners, pots, knobs, switch, P90s. Scalloped neck here too  oddly, I keep not loving this guitar that much, but it's pretty.

Wanted: Rickenbacker bass, Hello Kitty guitar with EMG81 (or another Deathbucker). I might end up getting a Hello Kitty guitar and replacing the body of the humbucker strat, keeping the Deathbucker and the neck. That body is lame but it plays nice and I always need a Strat with single humbucker around. If you ever do high-gain leads it's tough to beat Strat w. one humbucker. I am really getting antsy to get some heavier instrumental music down at some point, maybe after Anthrocon


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

Synyster Gates Custom.  I did it mainly for the invader pickups and 24 frets, and it handles incredibly well.
My amp is a Marshall MG 30DFX.  I didn't know this when I got it, but it's the same amp that Angus Young of AC/DC uses.
My current effect pedals are the:
Delta Lab MD-1 Metal Distortion
Digitech DL-8 Delay/Looper
and
Boss V-Wah


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm getting a white double-neck Epiphone SG.


----------



## Convel (Jul 1, 2010)

i have two JP signature Music Man guitars 1 six string, sparkly blue, and 1 seven string mystic dream (which is like a two tone paint job, it's purple and shines green when the light hits it)
1 dean Razorback in black and silver 
and 1 epiphone explorer in matt black

awesome tone to all of them


----------



## Pine (Jul 8, 2010)

Randy Rhoads ftw

I'm planning on trading it in for a BC Rich Warlock, but I love it so much I just might buy the Warlock and keep this


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jul 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I'm planning on trading it in for a BC Rich Warlock


 
Don't you fucking dare.

Don't.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Jul 12, 2010)

I sadly do not have a Guitar of my own yet, I am hoping to get one soon.


----------



## Convel (Jul 14, 2010)

i don't mean to rub it in but they are awesome guitars! i have them fitted out with everything so they are pretty much what john uses.


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

i have a few   ~   prs se- paul allender (cradle of filth)  dean - dimebag tribute  (Rip  dimebag!)


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's my current arsenal.

My guitars:








and my basses:


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 16, 2010)

Wowza, nice 6 string fretless. How's the tone on that bad-boy?


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Wowza, nice 6 string fretless. How's the tone on that bad-boy?


 
Thanx!

As for the tone...well, that bass is most audible in this one of my songs (I actually recorded it throuhg my Digitech GSP1101, direct, as this was done a week before I got my Line-6 Bass Pod XT Pro):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3957763


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 16, 2010)

Mexican strat-copy, ovation breadwinner some old stoner gave me for free (all the electronics are fried so it doesn't work and it's gonna cost some money to fix), fucking AMAZING homemade flying v that the same cat gave to me. Again, the electronics are completely fucked. Acoustic guitar, I think yamaha maybe? along with a no-name brand classical I play at my dad's house.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't been in this thread in a while xD I gotta update :3

I'm working with...

Cort Jade - cutaway 6-string acoustic guitar (wood)
Ibanez PF - 6-string acoustic guitar (black)
Ibanez AEB - cutaway 4-string acoustic-electric bass guitar (black)
Ibanez GSR-200 - 4-string electric bass guitar (blue) { also put flatwound strings on this baby ^_~

and a custom Stratocaster made from scratch by my late father. PJ Marx rail pickups, Fender Japan tuning keys, maple neck, Floyd Rose tremolo, and what some believe might be a Jackson banana headstock. (black w/ white pickguard)


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm getting a white double-neck Epiphone SG.


 

I have one you don't really need to replace the pups but the pots are crap and useless, the wiring setup is good but the parts are shit.

replace pots with CTS, linear for tone and audio for volume.

you will love it otherwise it's a brilliant guitar, be careful get strap locks, it's worth it, it's a heavy son of a bitch.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a collection of just over 50 instruments and about 7 amps and a heap of other gear. about 30 of the instruments are worth mentioning the rest are crap show pieces and commemorative pieces, basically furniture.

what I'm playing at the moment:

07 Epi korina V custom light finish.
SD antiquity pups
Custom P.P.B wiring
custom taper CTS pots
"Pulled" .087BB Cap
fret polish & hoaning by myself
board treatment
setup by myself inc' action, relief and intonation.
pointers 
schaller strap locks
running EB 10's on it
already came with grovers.
that's about it.

feels brilliant, sounds perfect.

amp:
uhhhh can't remember the year off the top of my head I think 1986
Marshall jcm900 SLX
sovtek preamps
urghhhhh I cant remember the power tubes! I'm pretty sure they're el-34s but I don't know which brand, will check tonight.

that sits on a shitty behringer 4X12 with bugera speakers


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

My bass, the pick guard is held together with a combination of masking and electrical tape... also it's missing a knob.  




This is the acoustic my older brother gave me... it's pretty much perfect... x3




This is my electric guitar, and I broke it... :/
BUT I CAN FIX IT!!! maybe... >_> 
Fixed it...


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

what's wrong with the electric?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> what's wrong with the electric?


 The cable input thingy is inside the guitar... like way inside. O_O


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> The cable input dealy is inside the guitar... like way inside. O_O


 
is the body damaged?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> is the body damaged?


 Yes... >_>


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes... >_>


 

 ok easiest way to fix that is to get a piece of what is basically pick guard material cut it into whatever shape you want with the appropriate hole for the jack plug in the middle and 2-3 screw holes (normally most general music stroes can order in a stock part, "jack plate" that's already nicely made up for you much like this here, on the right wing at the base, the little plastic circle holding the jack plug)

drill the buggard hole out just enough to fit the jack plug through, get the placement right with the new plastic jack plate, mark your hole with a sharp implement, drill small pilot holes (like .5mm-1mm max) and screw the plate down. You're obveously going to have to buy the screws to.

Fixed. if you have any questions or are unsure PM me and I'll do some sketches or talk to you on msn or AIM and explain it better.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> ok easiest way to fix that is to get a piece of what is basically pick guard material cut it into whatever shape you want with the appropriate hole for the jack plug in the middle and 2-3 screw holes (normally most general music stroes can order in a stock part, "jack plate" that's already nicely made up for you much like this here, on the right wing at the base, the little plastic circle holding the jack plug)
> 
> drill the buggard hole out just enough to fit the jack plug through, get the placement right with the new plastic jack plate, mark your hole with a sharp implement, drill small pilot holes (like .5mm-1mm max) and screw the plate down. You're obveously going to have to buy the screws to.
> 
> Fixed. if you have any questions or are unsure PM me and I'll do some sketches or talk to you on msn or AIM and explain it better.



if you're not confident, get a music store with a repair service to fix it, it'll cost you though, they charge heaps for what is very simple work.

sorry for the shoddy explanation, I'm actually at uni at the moment in my materials class XD

I'll post a better guide when I get home tonight.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> ok easiest way to fix that is to get a piece of what is basically pick guard material cut it into whatever shape you want with the appropriate hole for the jack plug in the middle and 2-3 screw holes (normally most general music stroes can order in a stock part, "jack plate" that's already nicely made up for you much like this here, on the right wing at the base, the little plastic circle holding the jack plug)
> 
> drill the buggard hole out just enough to fit the jack plug through, get the placement right with the new plastic jack plate, mark your hole with a sharp implement, drill small pilot holes (like .5mm-1mm max) and screw the plate down. You're obveously going to have to buy the screws to.
> 
> Fixed. if you have any questions or are unsure PM me and I'll do some sketches or talk to you on msn or AIM and explain it better.


 


Subrosa said:


> if you're not confident, get a music store with a repair service to fix it, it'll cost you though, they charge heaps for what is very simple work.
> 
> sorry for the shoddy explanation, I'm actually at uni at the moment in my materials class XD
> 
> I'll post a better guide when I get home tonight.


Okay... O_O


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Okay... O_O


 It's really not that hard lol, I've been doing tech work and repair for just over 5 years.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> It's really not that hard lol, I've been doing tech work and repair for just over 5 years.


 
Ideally, as a quick fix, if there's enough thread on the jack (I don't think there will be but you can try) get two washers the inner diameter the size of the jack thread and the outside diameter at least 2mm bigger than the ripped out hole, have one on the inside and one on the outside and tighten the bolt down.

it'll be cheaper, it'll look crap though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> Ideally, as a quick fix, if there's enough thread on the jack (I don't think there will be but you can try) get two washers the inner diameter the size of the jack thread and the outside diameter at least 2mm bigger than the ripped out hole, have one on the inside and one on the outside and tighten the bolt down.
> 
> it'll be cheaper, it'll look crap though.


 Went with the washer idea. 
Free+works better than it used to=win...


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Went with the washer idea.
> Free+works better than it used to=win...


 
Well im glad you got your gear working again  if your not fussed by the washer quick fit it's all good, I've seen way worse thing done.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 21, 2010)

I use one of these babies.
http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/8878eddc.jpg
I put some Dimebag strings on it and i normally use a loud, mid tempo tap echo with this awesome footpedal i got from a friend. Heres the youtube demo of it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_60d93Bkz4 Its bad-ass.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I use one of these babies.
> http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/OLLiZephyr/8878eddc.jpg
> I put some Dimebag strings on it and i normally use a loud, mid tempo tap echo with this awesome footpedal i got from a friend. Heres the youtube demo of it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_60d93Bkz4 Its bad-ass.


 
Does that come with push pulls? If not you should try some, maybe with phasing rather than splitting or go all 4 of them push pulls and halve a combination of splits and pahasing 

Ever heard of topwrapping your strings?


----------



## Arc (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally got myself a decent guitar, the HagstrÃ¶m Viking II P I planned to buy for a while.







Looks and sounds beautiful.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 24, 2010)

Arc said:


> Finally got myself a decent guitar, the HagstrÃ¶m Viking II P I planned to buy for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That does look beautiful. Wow, i have never seen one of these. What brand is this?



Subrosa said:


> Does that come with push pulls? If not you should try some, maybe with phasing rather than splitting or go all 4 of them push pulls and halve a combination of splits and pahasing
> 
> Ever heard of topwrapping your strings?


 No, it doesnt, but that totally sounds like some of the trippy shit id do. And i dont think i know what topwrapping is. plus, fuckin love your sig dude. Have you played shark attack? me and my friend bought the full version.


----------



## Arc (Jul 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That does look beautiful. Wow, i have never seen one of these. What brand is this?


HagstrÃ¶m, a Swedish manufacturer. Here's a link to their website:
http://www.hagstromguitars.com/


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 24, 2010)

Arc said:


> HagstrÃ¶m, a Swedish manufacturer. Here's a link to their website:
> http://www.hagstromguitars.com/


 badass man. I saw an eight-string bass that looked pretty rad. I dont have he money for it, though.


----------



## Tao (Jul 26, 2010)

Starting to really get into guitar lately...Been playing for a few years but haven't been doing much until now. I have a 1952 Vox Stroller that's been through hell and back and a generic 2006 Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## loofa (Jul 28, 2010)

There are way too many metal guitars on here. 

Guitars I own:
1965 Epiphone Riviera
2007 Epiphone Casino: Joe Pass edition
1967 Alvarez 12 string acoustic
1980s(ish) Yamaha classical acoustic

Just got my Big Muff the other day... Nice fuzzy sound.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 16, 2010)

Just picked up a Carvin LB70 Bass last week. Gunna regurgitate some pics tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Pine (Aug 16, 2010)

I forgot to post this a while ago. It is a custom made acoustic I dubbed Yiffenheil (like Yiff in Hell)


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

My weapons of choice is a fender squire, B.C. Rich Warlock Bass with Black Widow headboard, and im about to buy a black kirk hammit signature ibanez


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 18, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> My weapons of choice is a fender squire, B.C. Rich Warlock Bass with Black Widow headboard, and im about to buy a black kirk hammit signature ibanez


Your guitars are gay...except for that walmart bass. Its got a nice groove to it. And thats a Kirk Ibanez? The badass silver one we were looking at at mundts?


----------



## Sedit (Aug 18, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> black kirk hammit signature ibanez



No such thing.  Kirk never played (at least publicly) an Ibanez.  He's been endorsed by ESP since 1987.  Though some Ibanezes' look similar, you we're looking at an ESP/LTD model.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Your guitars are gay...except for that walmart bass. Its got a nice groove to it. And thats a Kirk Ibanez? The badass silver one we were looking at at mundts?



Well i was thinking about getting the plain black one, but i like the silver one way more, so im getting it lol


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 21, 2010)

^My new Carvin. Her name is Lady Luck. 
Furr'd up to protect identities.


----------



## Impasse (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a nice Gretsch Electromatic, I love it so. If I were to name it, its name would be Lesley, but I don't name my guitars.






Mine is just like that except with a rather ugly clear acrylic scratchplate ... sometime I'll make a nicer-looking one and replace it. I wonder, if I made it out of a ferrous metal, could I get a noise from the pickup by striking it?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, I also have this classical nylon string guitar my friend gave to me before he moved... Umm... it says Orlando guitar model 304 on the inside... it sounds pretty. :3 *strums* Ew, D: it does when it's tuned. xD


----------



## isaac_fox (Aug 26, 2010)

well, i just started playing guitar. i think bass is more fun. but i has a epiphone special II. no big deal there.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I did have a Line 6 Variax and when i was about to move, my dad was like "Your not taking that with you it's mine!" 

>.< Piece of crap just wanted to sell it for money


----------



## Cam (Aug 27, 2010)

A telecaster ;~;

It sucks


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Oscar schmidt by washburn OE-30 delta king (POS chinese guitar, upgraded pickups because it sounded too muddy)
Agile AS-1000 b-stock (Nice korean guitar, was only b-stock because the flame figuring wasn't impressive.)

I have to say...  now that i've been playing the agile for a while, it's hard to go back and play the washburn...  I'd probably need to stick more money into the washburn that it's worth to make it playable...  (fretboard is too soft, TERRIBLE fret job, they put paint in the neck pocket, plastic nut...)

And a cheap solid state amp with a 10 inch ceramic speaker.

Plus a tube distortion pedal, which absolutely puts any solid state distortion i've ever heard to shame (blackstar HT-DIST) [of note: the pots on this pedal are scratchy...  they obviously didn't make this with very good components...  but even then, it's a cheap way to replace an amp's second channel with something that sounds better...]


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm getting a white double-neck Epiphone SG.


 That's taking a gamble...  The quality of epiphone/gibson double necks varies wildly...  you may be satisfied when you get it, or very, very disappointed...


perhaps I should just suggest going to forums.epiphone.com  ...  ask the guys there.  They can be pretty helpful when they're interested...  (and what I mean by that is...  they don't give a damn about solid state amps, or helping anyone who has one...)


----------



## Sedit (Sep 4, 2010)

Just got this....a regular LTD Eclipse model....but I've spiced it up some both electronically, and aesthetically.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 4, 2010)

i have an electric and 2 acoustic.
my electric is an Ibanez GAX70 
one acoustic is an Estaban( i got it from tv ad)
my other is a drifter(I think its from the 80s)
has anyone heard of Drifter?


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 4, 2010)

A drunk in my apartment complex left behind one of his guitars when he was evicted, along with some other shit. So it's mine now.

It's a Del Rey. Not sure what model though. But this guitar's vintage late 60s. Beat up and needs things fixed, though.


----------



## Sedit (Sep 4, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> A drunk in my apartment complex left behind one of his guitars when he was evicted, along with some other shit. So it's mine now.
> 
> It's a Del Rey. Not sure what model though. But this guitar's vintage late 60s. Beat up and needs things fixed, though.


 
Those are collectors items.  Fix it up, and if you don't like it, sell it for something you will.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> A drunk in my apartment complex left behind one of his guitars when he was evicted, along with some other shit. So it's mine now.
> 
> It's a Del Rey. Not sure what model though. But this guitar's vintage late 60s. Beat up and needs things fixed, though.


 
Unless that guy had a collection of mosrites or something, he's a dumbass for leaving that teisco behind.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe that's why he came back looking for it. Wouldn't give it back to him... he didn't take care of it.

If it's a collector's item, how much is it worth? I saw nothing more than $500, and with this one having some chips in the wood finish, and the tuner knobs are all different shapes/sizes.....


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

Just picked up this fancy 1968 acoustic...

But its stringed with these dumbass nylon strings


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 14, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That's taking a gamble... The quality of epiphone/gibson double necks varies wildly... you may be satisfied when you get it, or very, very disappointed...
> 
> 
> perhaps I should just suggest going to forums.epiphone.com ... ask the guys there. They can be pretty helpful when they're interested... (and what I mean by that is... they don't give a damn about solid state amps, or helping anyone who has one...)


Thanks bra. Epiphone has a year-long satisfaction warranty. It was only 500$ which was why i was getting it. Im playing bass in a band now so im not too into it anymore.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Epiphone has a year-long satisfaction warranty.


 
In my hands, (provided enough money) no [mass produced] guitar would last that long with the factory installed pickups and "sung-il" brand bridge/tailpiece.  (Naturally, a custom would, because by the time I get my first custom i'll know exactly what pickups/hardware I want...  though I think I have a fairly good idea already.)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Maybe that's why he came back looking for it. Wouldn't give it back to him... he didn't take care of it.
> 
> If it's a collector's item, how much is it worth? I saw nothing more than $500, and with this one having some chips in the wood finish, and the tuner knobs are all different shapes/sizes.....


 There are only two things you need to know about them...

1) they're old
2) people like them

Sure, they may not be worth much now...  but the value is almost guaranteed to go up.  Back in the 60's you could expect to get a couple hundred bucks for an old Vincent motorcycle...  Now you'd be lucky to get the headlight for that much.  Heck, even just a 3 position switch for the headlight can go for that much...

So you can get your guitar for a couple hundred bucks now, but just wait a few decades...  You'll be mad at yourself forever if you let it go.


----------



## xiath (Sep 15, 2010)

This is my Schecter stiletto studio-5 bass.

It boasts an active pre amp, EMG-HZ pickups, EB coated strings.  It's amazing the diversity of sounds it can achieve.  It can range from a deep, boomy sound.  To a tight, funky sound with the turn of a dial.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 15, 2010)

xiath said:


> This is my Schecter stiletto studio-5 bass.
> 
> It boasts an active pre amp, EMG-HZ pickups, EB coated strings.  It's amazing the diversity of sounds it can achieve.  It can range from a deep, boomy sound.  To a tight, funky sound with the turn of a dial.



That is a fuckin' beautiful piece of equipment. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

xiath said:


> It boasts an active pre amp, EMG-HZ pickups, EB coated strings.


 
Hmm...
I prefer passive electronics...  more consistent sound.  Batteries aren't always trustworthy.

Ernie Ball strings are decent too, but if you get the chance, try cleartones.  They sound better than other coated strings and last forever...

Also, nice sig.  Monty python is awesome.


----------



## xiath (Sep 16, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> That is a fuckin' beautiful piece of equipment. How much did you pay for it?



It's even more beautiful in person. 
$750  

I tried many other basses (including american EBMM's, among others) at guitar center and I liked the sound and playability of this one the best.  It was a little more then I wanted to spend on my first (and only) bass, but I knew that I wouldn't be happy if I settled for anything less.  I guess the sting of the price is less for me then it would be for others since my last music ventures involved Violins.  It's amazing how expensive an instrument that weighs a pound can cost!  (I could buy a decent used car for what my current violin is worth) o.0

@Fenrir lupus:  I would have to agree with the battery thing.  That's the only thing that I would have to fault with it.  but I haven't had a problem with it yet.
I'll give a set of cleartones a try.  My bass is about due for new strings, but alas, I am broke right now.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 17, 2010)

xiath said:


> That's the only thing that I would have to fault with it.


 I don't doubt it, that thing looks awesome.  Wish my guitars had 24 frets and that kind of fret access...


----------



## Shu (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm actually a trombone player (wind whore for life) but I dabble with Guitar.

Squier Double Fat Stratocaster
NYP imitation Stratocater
Fender "Starcaster" piece o' shit

and my Nylon string.

Here's the Squier with some Hendrix and a Dunlop Crybaby pedal (please remember that I'm more of a trombone player than anything). Definitely not a bad guitar for what I payed. Why so much hate for Squier? =/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_IZ669PIBQ


----------



## Phirae (Sep 28, 2010)

A left-handed Yamaha Pacifica E. Guitar

and a right-handed Fender Squire Bass ('cause I play bass upside-down)


----------



## Ferahgo_Delonge (Oct 11, 2010)

Rg2228 Prestige 8 string guitar - 27 inch scale, tuned E-A-E-A-D-G-B-E (the low E being the same as a standard tuned bass)
I use custom ordered .74 gauge and .60 gauge strings for the extended range.

LTD D-6 six string bass - 35 inch scale, tuned to A-E-A-D-G-C. I forgot the string gauge but my A string is 135, but I need to bump that fucker up thicker.

Extended range motherfuckers, its so awesome.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 11, 2010)

Im about to get a Sunn head and maybe a matching stack for my birthday on the 30th. 




If I don't need that, I'll be getting a Sunn mixing board instead.





Either way, I'm coming out of this party with some Sunn equiptment for my band!


----------



## Tom Clamcy (Oct 19, 2010)

My main guitar is an ESP LTD V-500, which, from what I hear, is somewhat higher quality than the equivalent model being produced today.

I'm also getting really into playing bass, and my main bass is an Ibanez SR505 5 String, but I've got my eye on another 5 string bass, which is neck through.


----------



## Keroysha (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine is a Black Western Guitar from Ibanez all Steel strings 
I love her â™¥


----------



## Sedit (Oct 28, 2010)

My two most recent acquisitions:

A heavily modified LTD EC200QM (pick-ups are Duncan SH-8 Invader bridge, HB103N neck, locking tuners, changed all hardware to black, and added the roman numeral inlays and binding).  The finish is trans-black, but it actually has this awesome dark pine-green tint to it which sadly doesn't really show up too well in photo's:







And heres a V-200 I got.   Only mod's here were the pick-ups, which I put in the same set as the above guitar:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 28, 2010)

Sedit said:


> My two most recent acquisitions:
> 
> A heavily modified LTD EC200QM



Those are awesome inlays.





> And heres a V-200 I got.   Only mod's here were the pick-ups, which I put in the same set as the above guitar:


 
Used to have something slightly similar. LTD Alexi-200, swapped out the generic ESP pickup for a Seymour Duncan SH-6. How are you liking those Invaders? I've heard they were kinda muddy, but not nearly as muddy as the Dimebuckers. LTD is so legit, though my brand of choice would have to be Jackson.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 30, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Those are awesome inlays.
> 
> Used to have something slightly similar. LTD Alexi-200, swapped out the generic ESP pickup for a Seymour Duncan SH-6. How are you liking those Invaders? I've heard they were kinda muddy, but not nearly as muddy as the Dimebuckers. LTD is so legit, though my brand of choice would have to be Jackson.



Thanx!

Love the Invaders.  I suppose they can be muddy in certain woods, or in certain amps, but also application matters alot too.  Like, I kinda go for more of a sludge/doom/wall-of-filth tone now, than precise, super clear gain.  All about the raunch!  And the Invaders bring that in a big way.  

some say you cant put them in a mahogany guitar cuz it'd be too muddy...well, Nile does just that, and apparently James Hetfield used them to record all the rhythm tracks to Master Of Puppets back in '86 w/ a mahogany Explorer copy and a Mesa Mk IV half stack.  And I'd hardly call MOP tone muddy.  Nile either....but it is a very 'dark' tone though, so that really depends upon what you prefer.

 Dimebuckers i've found are actually very bright.  Too much so for my tastes, and I've owned 2 Dimebuckers, AND a Bill Lawrence 500XL (the pick-up Dime actually used, and SD copied).  But if you want a cutting, sharp tone....either of those, or an X2N will do it.

Love me some Jackson too.  I own a pretty rare Jackson Kelly-Star, in fact.











I've owned a few other Jacksons over the years too....a Warrior XT (I miss it dearly), a couple of Kelly's, and a Rhoads V (great feel, but way too small a body for my large frame).  All good stuff.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 30, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Love the Invaders.  I suppose they can be muddy in certain woods, or in certain amps, but also application matters alot too.  Like, I kinda go for more of a sludge/doom/wall-of-filth tone now, than precise, super clear gain.  All about the raunch!  And the Invaders bring that in a big way.
> 
> ...


 
Dude that looks like a mix between a Warrior and a Kelly, pretty tight. For pickups, I've found myself to be pretty set on the SD JB, I love how versatile they are, though I did like the SH-6 I had, but it was pretty high output and even the smoothest clean would have a slight bit of distortion because of it. I used to have a JS warrior(that I put an SH-6 in the bridge) and despite the fact that the weight was oddly distributed I liked it a lot. I prefer Dinky's nowadays though because I throw my guitar all over the place when I'm playing live and that's really hard to do with a crazy shaped guitar haha.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

I have three guitars, two of which I use. The one I don't is a 3/4 size classical from Greece that's worth bugger-all, the acoustic I DO use is a Karina C-368, and my electric is a not-so-good Epiphone Lez Paul Model Studio.

Not a very good mix, but they hold up. Once I'm out of school, if I'm still serious about playing I'll probably sell my Epiphone for about 150 bucks on TradeMe and buy a decent SG .


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 21, 2010)

An air guitar I designed & built myself 8)


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 9, 2010)

Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I revamped my backline recently.

My main rig is pretty simple now.

Guitar --> Boss NS-2 --> Randall V2 Valve Dynamic 400watt head --> TC Electronics G-Major II multi-FX (in the Randalls FX loop) --> trusty old modified Marshall 4x12 1960B cab loaded with Eminence Swamp Thang drivers.

The Digitech GSP1101 is used for direct recording, and not integrated into the main rig.  but it shares the rack as a back up FX unit.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 25, 2011)

So much ofr keeping it simple.  just added another head...a Randall Cyclone...with some b-day cash.

I actually owned one of these for MANY years, and really missed it.  So this is my 3rd one.  This ones staying.


----------



## Pteraclaww (Feb 27, 2011)

I've gotta say, I feel just a tad bit intimidated by all the awesome gear here tonight, tonight. '>_>

I have a Fender Squier, though had been saving up for a damned sexy Cort EVL-Z4. I was about â‚¬30 (three weeks' income) off having enough money for it, and then they stop being stocked.

Needless to say, I was slightly annoyed, then blew about half the money buying various bits and pieces, before deciding to save up for the Z6. Which is about â‚¬200 (US$275/BÂ£171) more expensive than the last. But when I eventually get it, I'll post up some awesome pictures, and all that jazz. ^w^


----------



## Namba (Feb 27, 2011)

All I have is an indiana scout acoustic... I'd love to get a baritone one day.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 28, 2011)

TV Yellow soon-to-be-giraffe-spotted Gibson Les Paul Special, Cream Gibson Flying V, and a shitty old yamaha eterna acoustic to keep my callouses robust!


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

just got 2 new additions to the family 






I'm going to use the bottom one to test mods. This one has a removable kill-switch mod.


----------

